# suche Quake 2 auf CD (inkl Soundtrack)



## wuermlicherwurm (9. Februar 2018)

wie im Titel beschrieben.

Wenn das jemand noch rumliegen hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Batze (10. Februar 2018)

Wenn es dir um die Musik geht.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jY6yBTYxLko:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Ansonsten wohl bei ebay. Habe da aber auch nur eines gefunden. KLICK
Wird schwer da was ordentliches zu bekommen, also meines würde ich auch nicht hergeben.


----------



## wuermlicherwurm (10. Februar 2018)

Danke Dir. Ich will den Soundtrack im Auto hören. Daher brauche ich die CD.
Ich werd mir das Teil bei Ebay mal genauer anschauen!


----------



## McDrake (10. Februar 2018)

Gibts theoretisch nicht Couverter, welche YT- Sound in Mp3 convertieren? Daraus eine Audio-Cd zu erstellen, sollte dann nicht schwierig sein (falls Dein Radio kein Mp3 abspielen kann).


----------



## Batze (10. Februar 2018)

Ich nutze für solche YT Sachen immer JDownloader zum runterladen. Das Tool lädt mir sowohl das Video File als auch getrennt die Sound Datei. 
Einfach das Tool starten. Dann das gewünschte Video in der Adressleiste deines Browsers mit Strg+C Kopieren, das Tool erkennt dieses sofort und übernimmt es automatisch in die Liste Linksammler. Kannst auch mehre Files auf einmal dort ablegen.Dann im Tool oben Links auf den (Download) Pfeil klicken und es wird runtergeladen. Fertig. Im Reiter Downloads kannst du noch beobachten/überwachen was du gerade runterlädst. In der Liste Linksammler kann ich auch Sachen, z.B. das Video File abwählen/löschen, sodass nur der Sound geladen wird, oder auch umgekehrt. 
Danach wenn ich es auf CD haben will einfach mit dem Hauseigenem Windows Media Player eine Musik CD (keine mp3 CD) erstellen/brennen die dann auch von jedem CD Spieler erkannt und abgespielt wird. Einfacher geht es nicht.


----------



## wuermlicherwurm (11. Februar 2018)

Danke Euch. Ich habe mich erstmal entschieden bei Ebay mitzubieten. (^.^)/

Demnächst gibt's dann hier nen Thread "wie bekomme ich Quake 2 auf Windows 10 zum laufen"


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (11. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gibts theoretisch nicht Couverter, welche YT- Sound in Mp3 convertieren? Daraus eine Audio-Cd zu erstellen, sollte dann nicht schwierig sein (falls Dein Radio kein Mp3 abspielen kann).



Da gibt es reichlich im Internet Z.B. https://www.onlinevideoconverter.com/de/mp3-converter
Wie das mit der Legalität aussieht, ist natürlich eine andere Frage.


----------



## wuermlicherwurm (11. Februar 2018)

Die Zeiten, wo ich irgendwelche Sachen aus dem Internet herunterlade sind vorbei.
Ebay Kauf war erfolgreich. 

Danke an alle!


----------



## McDrake (11. Februar 2018)

wuermlicherwurm schrieb:


> Die Zeiten, wo ich irgendwelche Sachen aus dem Internet herunterlade sind vorbei.
> Ebay Kauf war erfolgreich.
> 
> Danke an alle!


Bei mir im Normalfall auch. Aber grade ältere Gamesoundtracks findet man praktisch nicht um sie ganz Legal zu besitzen. Die hab ich ehrlich gesagt, schon mal auf  YouTube Sound geholt. Dafür unterstützte ich neue "alte" Soundtracks von Chris Hülsbeck oder Matt Grey auf KS.


----------

